# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposuctie of ultra-contouring?

## figaro

Ik twijfel om een liposuctie of een ultra contouring behandeling te laten uitvoeren. Na mijn 2 zwangerschappen heb ik er namelijk een flinke buik aan overgehouden. Heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee? Werkt het echt?

----------

